# Female black and white tegu won't eat!



## LundqvistNYR (Mar 15, 2015)

Alright so my tegu is a little under 3 foot. She ate the first two days i got her on tuesday 3/10. She ate ground turkey i had for her but not a lot of it. She now rejects everything i give her i tried a dead mouse i also tried fresh salmon and talipia plus raw egg on everything. I usually let her free roam my room and get to know the place but her cash is also 5x2x2 (i know not big enough intending for a sleep spot only) Her temps are 75-80 ambient with 90+ basking. Humidity is around 40-70 just gauging until i get a humidity gauge myself. But she is always hydrated i give her a bath everyday and she releases white urates. Also she is skiddish but makes a hissing noise but doesnt bite? i know tegus are tame by nature but she hates to be picked up but i have to, to put her in the bath lol! But all help would be appreciated. Sorry for the run on sentence.


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2015)

Tegus are not tame by nature necessarily... Give her some time to settle in and get used to you. Same with the eating. It hasn't quite been a week yet so give her some time. You could also up her basking temp closer to 100 degrees.


----------



## LundqvistNYR (Mar 16, 2015)

Also she is 3 years old I feel like she is small for 3?


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2015)

She looks on par with my female. There are so many variable that dictate size... it's tough to say exactly what size they "should" be


----------



## LundqvistNYR (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Mar 20, 2015)

I would raise the basking up to 130 it may sound high but this is surface temperature not air temps, if you have an infrared temp gun to read that would be best. My tegus used to be on lower basking temps like yours, and once I bumped them up they became ravenous feeders.

Also I wouldn't let her free roam as much, they need a hot & humid environment and inside our houses are neither. A good cage with all requirements taken care of should be her home for 20 hours a day at least, free roaming 1-4 hours a day in intervals of 30 minutes to an hour at a time are better for her health and wellbeing. I hope this helps


----------

